# Azriella kidded triplets 6/11/13



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My last girl gave birth late last night. She kidded triplet does! The babies were a bit jumbled in utero so I had to go in and untangle them and pull 2 of them out. The third one practically shot out after I got the other 2. Poor Azriella is quite swollen today and got a shot of Banamine. But she passed her placenta fine and kids are nursing like crazy.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

They are soooo cute!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

adorable!!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Triplet does....that's AWESOME! They are all too cute, congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable! What a pretty mommy too!
Triplet doelings as pretty as these make up for the "pretty" buck twins you got a week ago


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! I really needed some good things to happen. So I was very happy to have live kids and all does!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

JACKPOT!! ChaChing!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Triple cuteness!!! Love the pink nose one and Mama is just beautiful!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## animalcowgirl (May 28, 2013)

Hey you got the jackpot with all three does! Congrats and good luck with your new kids!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats! They are adorable! I love Nigerian babies!


----------



## TwirlAndTweak (May 1, 2013)

They are precious!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! They are doing well and growing!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful family. Yay triplet does!!!!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Adorable!! lucky you!!!


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Does!!! All I got this kidding was bucks!!! I'm so jealous!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw, they are beautiful congrats!!


----------

